# Metals safe for aquariums



## dougrm3 (Nov 7, 2009)

Safe metals for Aquarium
Are there any safe metals for use in the aquarium? Brass, stainless steel? I have two pieces of driftwood that I bought on Ebay over ten years ago. They are really nice looking pieces but have metal screws attaching the wood to pieces of slate. I have decided to start using them but want to look at my options. I have removed the screws and can use silicone or pick up screws from the hardware store that I know are safe. Thank you for your help! Doug


----------



## NAL (Feb 27, 2007)

*Re: Safe Metals for Aquariums*

Stainless steel will work.


----------



## dougrm3 (Nov 7, 2009)

*Re: Safe Metals for Aquariums*

Thanks Nal,
I figured as much. My oldest aquarium, that I keep at work, is a stainless steel framed 10 gallon with a slate bottom. It even has the retro stainless steel reflector on top. I bought it on ebay when I was feeling nostalgic for the aquariums I had as a kid in the 60's.


----------



## TAB (Feb 7, 2009)

I would not recomend using any metals.


----------



## Diana K (Dec 20, 2007)

I have marine grade stainless steel hose clamps in several fresh water tanks. No rust at all. 
I do not know if these would be safe in a marine tank, I even keep them out of my brackish water tank. However, they are fine in several fresh water tanks. 
Look for them in a hardware store, or boating supply.


----------



## jestep (Nov 14, 2009)

Gold or platinum 

You could probably find teflon or some composite material instead of metal if you want to stay away from metal completely. There's also teflon coated screws.


----------

